# Sr20DE/non turbo



## cybertrn (Mar 5, 2005)

I have a 1993 sr20de silver top and wish to turbo it! I need to know the diagram on the oil lines on a T25 turbo(the turbo is from a SR20DET) I need the hole lay out on this project! Cheers


----------

